# METRO VAC BLASTER SIDEKICK worth it?



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I am considering getting one to speed up drying off my car. Spent a while cursing the door handles and rear tailgate areas the other day as water seemed to find its way out. I cant justify the full version as its only for my own car and wonder if as it appears its capable of drying the whole car with a drying towel to hand.

What are owners thoughts on this gadget as it needs to impress the family members who are already ripping the 

Polished bliss seem the best option to purchase from having bought stuff there. The US sold ones seem all to have massive delivery charges.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't like seeing water dribbling down from all the nooks and cranies after all your hard work washing and detailing then YES, it's worth it. I have it's bigger brother the Metro Vac Air Force Blaster.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely worth it...I use mine every time I do a car. Dry off the big big panels with CG Woolly Mammoth then the sidekick for everything else.

You can even get away with using the sidekick all over if your LSP repels water well enough :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fantastic item. I don't really consider it to be a 'dryer' for the panels though but more a 'blower' to get the water out of all those water traps. It's amazing how much water can sit in the tiniest area until the Blaster hits it. I use mine alongside a drying towel.

Seems very well built, but if mine ever broke I would replace it straight away.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

ive got one, not dried it yet though!

looking forward to testing it out

those who use one, do you wear ear protection?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

bigup said:


> those who use one, do you wear ear protection?


Why, you thinking of drying your hair with one? 

Seriously, no protection needed when using it outside no. I mean it is quite loud, but nothing more than a good vac machine really.

Great machine, but not really for drying the entire car; just those nooks and crannies etc.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

bigup said:


> ive got one, not dried it yet though!
> 
> looking forward to testing it out
> 
> those who use one, do you wear ear protection?


If you think it warrants it wear some ear protection. Your a long time deaf.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Had one and sold it, IMO you'd be better off spending a bit more and buy the bigger one, obviously this is just my opinion and someone else I know who's on here


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Is the cable too short. I would be using the standard roll up 4 way extension cable.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Cable is fairly short and the blaster is not designed to dry a whole car. I also use it every time though for the awkward bits and it's great. Surprisingly powerful too.:thumb:


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

He'll yes.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

bigup said:


> ive got one, not dried it yet though!
> 
> looking forward to testing it out
> 
> those who use one, do you wear ear protection?


I don't bother with ear protection, not really a problem for me.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> Had one and sold it, IMO you'd be better off spending a bit more and buy the bigger one, obviously this is just my opinion and someone else I know who's on here


What is the main reason you upgraded from the sidekick.
I also note the cable seems short can it be used with standard 4 way roll up extension cable.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Great for drying wheels, lights, panel seams, badges....etc etc.


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

I have aelous dryer, its the cheaper version of the sidekicks big bro (air force blaster) and its excellent; takes about 10 mins to dry the car (audi a4 avant) completely including the honeycomb grills


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Got one last week, awesome, great for the wheels etc, even the neighbours thought it was brilliant and they normally just take the ***s out of me.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Go for it, :thumb:
Although I have a "pet drier" similar to the metro vac, just a LOT cheaper off Evilbay, I stick it on the rack of my bike and with the hose can dry it all without moving the machine itself, or when drying cars it is light enough to carry or put down and use the 6ft long hose to get to all the nooks n crannies at one end of a car before moving the lot around to the other end, as has been said an extension is used, but only when I'm actually walking around a car and using the dryer!! and I use ear defenders as has been stated your a long time deaf!!


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay I'm convinced:thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

superd said:


> I have aelous dryer, its the cheaper version of the sidekicks big bro (air force blaster) and its excellent; takes about 10 mins to dry the car (audi a4 avant) completely including the honeycomb grills


I cant fathom how a dog doesnt run away scared given the noise these make! I know a Jack Russell that would probably need counselling aftewards:lol:


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

PWOOD said:


> I cant fathom how a dog doesnt run away scared given the noise these make! I know a Jack Russell that would probably need counselling aftewards:lol:


Me either, when I first plugged mine into mains, it was switched on; blew my phone halfway across the room and almost blew my laptop off the table, not to mention the front teeth I nearly lost where the hose was whizzing about like cobra on speed lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

superd said:


> Me either, when I first plugged mine into mains, it was switched on; blew my phone halfway across the room and almost blew my laptop off the table, not to mention the front teeth I nearly lost where the hose was whizzing about like cobra on speed lol


I too made that silly mistake when I first got my Air Force Blaster. The downstairs landing looked like it had a hurricane pass through it.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've had a side kick for a couple of years really useful. It just about drys the entire car if used in combination with a towel. Best for door shuts and panel gaps. Also works well in the engine bay. Would love to change it for a more powerful version but it's hard to justify. My advice would be spend the extra and get a pet dryer.


----------



## Bazlah (May 18, 2014)

superd said:


> I have aelous dryer, its the cheaper version of the sidekicks big bro (air force blaster) and its excellent; takes about 10 mins to dry the car (audi a4 avant) completely including the honeycomb grills


I Have this also brilliant piece of kit :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Any links to one of these? Would like to check them out.
cheers.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Another +1 for the Aelous! Great bit of kit and I'm yet to turn it up to full blast! Half may is more than powerful enough to force the water out of everywhere :thumb:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-A...tchen_Steamers_Cookers_PP&hash=item20e596220e


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cheers.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Is this powerful enough to clean and fluff up MF polishing pads between panels?

Thinking dual use


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's great for honeycomb grilles, wing mirrors, handles, wheels etc. I do wish I'd got the bigger one, but I might just buy the Aeolus.



PWOOD said:


> Is the cable too short. I would be using the standard roll up 4 way extension cable.


Don't forget to unroll the cable completely. Most extension cables are only rated for a few hundred watts when coiled.


----------



## nic orme (May 7, 2014)

got a metro vac for sale hardly used, looking for £125.00 collected dudley area...


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

nic orme said:


> got a metro vac for sale hardly used, looking for £125.00 collected dudley area...


You'll have to pay the subscription and post in the sales board if you want to sell on here.


----------



## nic orme (May 7, 2014)

no probs can remove if ya like...


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

100% worth it!! It doesn't just stop at drying the car. It can be used for many things as this little monster really does have a kick back when you first turn it on!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

This week I've detailed two car engine bays. 

It has been invaluable. The cars were both mx5s. One with super charger and one with a turbo. Making them very fiddly in dead. I sprayed degreaser, aggitated in the nooks and crannies with various brushes, cleaned up where I could with a microfiber and blasted the rest with the side kick. Awesome!


----------

